# The John Staluppi Cars of Dreams Show on October 17, 2010



## ScubaBrett22 (Oct 20, 2010)

On October 17th, 2010 John Staluppi opened his museum for one last time until 2011 so we went. The car show was amazing. In my opinion the cars outside were worth the trip to North Palm Beach, FL then the cars inside. There were tons of classics and well it was a great place to get my picture freak on . I am posting some of well my favorite pictures of the cars there were hundreds of classics but i am not posting them all if you guys would like more pictures just ask and i will post some more!!!  And if you think i should do anything to any of the pictures please do tell me!!!! 

** Cool fact there was a 2007 Ford Mustang Shelby Super Snake that got a track record of 192.777 MPH. **

1. A Corvette that has custom rims.







2. 1969 MCLAREN






3. Firebird Headlights






4. Z/28






5.  Z/28 Decal






6.






7. 2010 Camaro SS Decal






8. Autobots i think? 






9. Shelby GT500 






10.  Ford GT






11. Ford GT






12. 2009 Dodge Challenger RT HEMI Palm Beach Police car









13. Chevy Decal 






14.  Guy next to us






15. Original Camaro decal


----------



## loveDSLR (Oct 20, 2010)

Mmmmm... sexy cars!


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Oct 20, 2010)

loveDSLR said:


> Mmmmm... sexy cars!



Yes they are sseexxyy indeed


----------

